# Off-Topic Threads



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The occasional OT thread is welcome as long as the privilege isn’t abused.*** 

Suffice it to say profane or obscene posts will not be tolerated, nor will SPAM of any kind. 

Thanks for your cooperation.







***If you find yourself starting more than one OT thread per month, that constitutes privilege abuse.


----------

